# NYC-Baby girls for adoption, PEW, SPF



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: NYC
Contact: [email protected]

There are 5 baby rat girls for adoption, pink-eyed-white, Specific Pathogen Free. It is best to contact Barbara directly at the email above because I do not have more information and the babies need homes. 

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Two baby girls are still available. These are Sprague Dawley rats.

Please contact: [email protected]

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

